# PX4



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A while back on the other Beretta forum, someone posted some pics of the PX4 frame - they were getting some wear on the frame where the bullet loads into the barrel. Anyone else getting that?

No matter what the gun, even if I really want it, I always wait a while for the bugs to wear out.


----------



## Lon (Jan 27, 2006)

I am not seeing any feedramp wear at all. However, I've only put 3 rounds of hollow points through it thus far (the other 17 occupy the full magazine.) FMJ's of nearly every typical brand have been fed through it though... no issues.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, hopefully, it's just a limited issue, then...


----------



## rxraptor02 (Mar 7, 2006)

**note** this is not my gun, however I did have the burr on the feed ramp that is in the pic#2
*sorry for the small type in the picture captions it was a quick paint program edit*

I noticed my burr after 165 rounds when I was cleaning it. this did not cause any problems for the gun. I did take a knife and cleaned it up.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that is what I saw - something similiar on another website.


----------

